# i picked a twin turbo



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

ok now i know you guys said not to rush but ive decided to get a twin turbo now im not sure what kind. but i talked to a couple of my friends who have twin turbos in there car and they just say its amazing my one friend has a 2006 m6 gto twin turbo and this is a monster i think he has the APS turbo kit but anyway do you guys know any GOOD TURBOS to buy


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

If it were me, I'd choose the APS kit. You also have STS and Gen TT but I would choose the APS kit. Check out ls1gto.com and do a search in the forced induction section. You'll have alot of your questions answered there.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jradke123 said:


> ok now i know you guys said not to rush but ive decided to get a twin turbo now im not sure what kind. but i talked to a couple of my friends who have twin turbos in there car and they just say its amazing my one friend has a 2006 m6 gto twin turbo and this is a monster i think he has the APS turbo kit but anyway do you guys know any GOOD TURBOS to buy


Twin turbos are always an excellent choice. Good luck! Have you priced out the system plus supporting mods? How much power are you shooting for? And... do you want me to delete the *"need mod help"* and *"twin turbo or supercharger"* thread?


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

ha yes you can delete those thank you and im looking to get close to 570 rwhp range


----------

